# Ragazzi Goon Ride Club Bremen



## essential (23. September 2008)

in den letzten tagen kamen einige bremer immer mehr zu der überzeugung, dass nur ein goon ride club mit technischem support der edelmarke ragazzi uns und unseren sport weiter vorran bringen kann. noch dieses jahr wird es einen freestyle goon ride contest auf der bremer bmxbahn geben. ein fotoscontest ist ebenfalls geplant, sachpreise winken.... anmeldungen und weitere news demnächst auf meiner myspace seite..... www.myspace.com/essential_bikes


----------



## chrisdOof (23. September 2008)

Hell Yeah! 
Ich bin dabei!

Muss man ein eigenes Ragazzi haben oder werden die heissen Bikes vom Veranstalter gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaputznmann (23. September 2008)

Etwas her und unsere ersten Anfänge, aber geilere folgt. ;D



 



Scheinehop deluxe.


----------



## ZWINXRIDER (23. September 2008)

Lol! Echt geil!
Ich bin dabei , auch wenn ich nur ein BMX habe!


----------



## fracture (23. September 2008)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## kaputznmann (23. September 2008)

wer nicht dabei ist, hast selbst schuld


----------



## D!rt (23. September 2008)

hehe...

ich bin natürlich auch von der partie...


We aRe OnE


----------



## D!rt (28. September 2008)

der Ragazzi goon ride club war gestern mit 2 membern auf der bmx-bahn in grohen...

videos folgen...


We aRe One


----------



## Khost (28. September 2008)

jo, ich rocke auch mit !


----------



## essential (28. September 2008)

(mooning)


----------



## D!rt (28. September 2008)

> *AW: Ragazzi Goon Ride Club Bremen*
> (mooning)



das war wohl nix ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (29. September 2008)

hehe....meine dicken wurstfinger sind mir immer im weg......


----------



## der stimp (19. Oktober 2008)

und wann jibbed shrits vom ragazzi goon ride club?

haben sich eigentlich die beiden bocas fully mtb´ler mit rennslicks mal wieder im funpark blicken lassen?


gruss mario


----------



## chrisdOof (20. Oktober 2008)

Sobald ich wieder fahren darf werde ich mir ein Ragazzi Fully holen, dann zeig ich euch mal wo Focke wohnt ihr Luschen!


----------



## Desert Rat (26. Januar 2009)

Übrigens: Nur Boons sagen Goon!


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

sry für Offtopic aber ich hab da so nen Problem. Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Meine Schwester möchte in Bremen studieren und muss momentan auf eine Zusage der Uni warten. Sie wurde aber schon in mehreren anderen genommen. Daher sind wir sehr zuversichtlich. Da wir momentan auf der Wohnungssuche sind, versuchen wir so oft wie möglich an die Zeitungen zukommen, da nicht alle Wohnungen im Internet stehen. Wir waren innerhalb von 2 Wochen schon über 10 mal in Bremen um die Zeitung zu besorgen und Wohnungen anzuschauen (vom Norden Westfalens). Allerdings ist dies morgen nicht möglich, da eine Familienfeier ansteht (das wird ein Spaß  ). Nun wollte ich fragen, ob mir jmd von euch den Teil mit den Anzeigen bezüglich Mietwohnungen aus Schwachhausen schicken könnte? ... Abfotografieren, scannen oder wie auch immer ... ich wäre für alles dankbar  Denn dieser Teil steht leider nicht im Internet.

Liebe liebe Grüße ... Danke Leute  

Jens


----------



## D!rt (22. August 2009)

moin jens,

in der regel findest du beim schwarzenbrett auf bremen. de die besten wohnungen....

was für eine wohnung sucht ihr ? soll es in schwachhausen sien ? es gibt da ja auch einige ebenfalls nette stadtteile, welche oftmals günstiger als schwachhausen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

